# How many Rats live in a house and a few questions?



## knightextreme (Nov 24, 2008)

I found a really good place I'm trapping that has 8 muskrat house that I have found. I was wondering how many muskrats live in one house? After how many rats should I move/ remove my traps? How many traps should I put at a house? How far away from the house should the traps be.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Rule of thumb is 5 per house (some more)Put traps at entrance to hut if you can find it/them.More traps the better at each house,if you got'em imo.I keep traps at a house untill I stop catching rats after a day or two.


----------



## knightextreme (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok, Thank You


----------

